# Interesting new battery - Samsung 50E2 - 21700



## Silver (22/11/18)

Interesting new 21700 battery from Samsung

Only 10amps but a massive 5000 mah!

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/archives/18430
Mooch likes it

This would suit my low power applications beautifully

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/18)

Silver said:


> Interesting new 21700 battery from Samsung
> 
> Only 10amps but a massive 5000 mah!
> 
> ...


Agree @Silver, at the lower wattages we vape at and the higher resistance coils these may mpwork quite nicely, may be able to use them in mech squonk as well as regulated. Will be interesting if someone is going to bring them in and the pricing.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/18)

Great for single battery mods. Could go to work with only one battery and it could last till I get home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

